#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Suggest me some recent best comedy movies?

## Bhavya

Hello movie lovers,
This weekend I would like to entertain myself with some comedy movies.
I would like to watch Tamil,Hindi or English comedy movies.

can you guys suggest me some recently released comedy movies?



Ps: Hope i will get some awesome collections from here

----------


## Karikaalan

In tamil , I don't remember seeing any good comedies recently. 
I would suggest Paddington, a British movie I watched recently. It was fun to watch that movie. For entertainment, it is better to watch some animation movies such as zootopia , Moana and so on

----------


## Bhavya

> In tamil , I don't remember seeing any good comedies recently. 
> I would suggest Paddington, a British movie I watched recently. It was fun to watch that movie. For entertainment, it is better to watch some animation movies such as zootopia , Moana and so on


Thank you for your suggestions, I will watch them one by one :Cool:

----------

